# Potential new mix-Opinions



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

*BLUE Freedom Grain-Free Chicken Recipe*

Crude Protein 32.0% min 
Crude Fat 13.0% min 
Crude Fiber 7.0% max 
Moisture 10.0% max

*Wellness core indoor cat formula*

Crude Protein (min) 38.0%, 
Crude Fat (min) 12.0%, 
Crude Fat (max) 14.0%, 
Crude Fiber (min) 4.0%, 
Crude Fiber (max) 8.0%, 
Moisture (max) 11.0%

*Blue buffalo Chicken and brown rice kitten food*

Crude Protein: 36.0% min 
Crude Fat: 20.0% min 
Crude Fiber: 3.5% max 
Moisture: 10.0% max

Blue buffalo spa select wieght control cat food

Crude Protein (min.) 28.0%
Crude Fat (min.) 9.0%
Crude Fiber (max.) 8.5%
Moisture (max.) 10.0%

adding royal canin baby cat to breeding females mix

what do you guys thing?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That sounds just fine, they are all good foods.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'd leave out the wellness core, the protein is a bit high.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

the protien being a bit high is why i chose the blue buffalo spa select wieght control because its only 28 %, is it still to high then?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

is there another food with similiar ingredients but better percentage that would work, i was looking at simply nourish and royal canin to


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Lilyhogs said:


> the protien being a bit high is why i chose the blue buffalo spa select wieght control because its only 28 %, is it still to high then?


I am most definitely not a nutrition expert, but I just recently read that having a higher protein food in your mix is fine as long as there's a lower protein food to balance it out. I guess the general consensus is that you can kind of average them out? So, 28+36+38+32=134, 134/4=33.5. Which means the average protein content of your mix (assuming you offer 25% of each food, like 20 BLUE, 20 Wellness, 20 BB chicken and 20 BB spa select) is 33.5%, which is fine. But, that's just what I've read and the rule that I personally follow


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, honestly, we had been saying high protein is bad without actually having anything to back it up. High protein is NOT going to kill your hedgie, and especially in a mix it all evens out. It's only when a hedgie has existing renal issues that high protein aggravates the issue.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

Might play with it a little more Im looking for one more good brand if you have any suggestions. 

Want to have more brands just invade something like the chicken soup recall happens


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Doesn't matter to me what it's mixed with I just don't like it, it's just my opinion not the holy book lol.  If a hedgehog skips around the other foods the % is not that easy to figure out, imo.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

I current use wellness indoor health and might substituethat


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally I don't use anything with protien over 32% in my mix.


----------

